# uk child benefit



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

stops the moment you declare yourslef non-resident right?

what happens if the wife remains 'resident' - even though she spends 10 months per year in dubai???
looking for an angle here, but not expecting miracles 

also, if wife has UK residency (not passport), will she lose this if we declare non-resident for tax purposes? I'm guessing yes, but would be keen to hear if anyone else has experience of this, before we spend hours on the phone with the embassy .....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Depends on whether she has indefinite leave to remain or not. If she has a normal residency visa with an expiry date, once it expires, the she will lose it. She can reapply at a later date if she still meets the requirements. If she has indefinite leave to remain, if she stays outside of the UK for longer than 2 years, she will lose it. She can however avoid this by returning to the Uk for a few days every now and then.

In regards to child benefits, I believe what you have described is also better known as fraud! I would not go down that route if I were you!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm with Maz on that, my Brother is on the poverty (if not below) line and really relies on the child benefit they get. If you're not paying UK tax you shouldn't be trying to siphon off the proceeds!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

If your wife spends 10 months a year abroad I dont believe she will be classed as a UK resident and therefore would not be allowed to claim UK benefits.
Neither will she be able to legally use the National Health system

I spend about that time in Spain, and had to register as as resident here, losing all my rights in the UK.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Maz, Stravinsky, thanks....v. helpful.


----------

